# Hooks



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking to do a bit of kitty fishing in the near future. These fish will be primarily Channel cats running up into the teens. I hear the preferred bait is shrimp although I would probably take a couple other baits along just in case...
My question is what size hooks should I be using for channel cats? And then, what style?
If anyone has any suggestions I would love to hear it.
Thanks!


----------



## Mark Copley (May 10, 2017)

There definitely is plenty of options when comes to hooks. I like to use the following
- circle hooks with an offset
- brand is either Team Catfish or Whisker Seeker 
- size I use 8/0 or for smaller fishing maybe down to 6/0
There are plenty of options here and I am sure you will get a lot of different opinions but this is what I prefer and use. Good luck on the kitty hunting.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

If Im using shrimp I go with a 3/0,for cut bait its a7/0


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

8/0 Gamakatsu circles are my only choice. I've caught cats as small as a pound and bull sharks up to 200 lbs on the same hook. Strong, light, sharp as all get out and not horribly expensive. But you must snell them and the line has to go through the eye from the back of the hook. I snell mine with 50 lb Big Game and have never broken off a fish. Let the hook do the work. Keep the reel engaged, anchor your rod and let the fish pull the rod down hard before even touching it. 95 percent hook up ratio if you do it right. Lazy man's fishing but very effective. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

